# When to submit general medical test result and chest x-ray



## burlog82 (15 d ago)

Hi, 

I have received an invitation to apply for an SMC resident visa in Nov 2022 draw. EOI application was submitted in March 2020. 

I'm not sure if a general medical test and x-rays (for myself and my family) must be conducted and submitted now while applying for SMC online visa application or at a later stage once requested by a case officer during the process. 

Would really appreciate it if you can please share your experience and feedback.

Happy new year.


----------

